# Groomer rec for Fort Hood/Austin area?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Your boy is a good looking boy!

Do you belong to any local FB Groups or the Nextdoor group for your area?
I belong to several local groups, people are always looking for recommendations for trades people, boarding facilities, groomers, etc. 

We do have a few members from Austin here, hopefully they'll see your post.


----------



## Jayfack27 (Nov 7, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Your boy is a good looking boy!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I actually don’t have any social media anymore.
Would love to find a groomer who knows goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I belong to my area Nextdoor, usually need a referral for an electrician or some other trades person. 

Austin has a GR Club, they may be able to give you a referral-





__





Austin Golden Retriever Club


Austin Golden Retriever Club



austingoldens.com





Have you asked the Staff at your Vet clinic?


----------



## Jayfack27 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bump. Still trying to find a very reputable groomer with a lot of golden retriever grooming experience.


----------

